# Windows 8 and ELO Touchscreen



## Delshad (Oct 22, 2012)

To: expert out there./..

I have recently bought ELO Touchscreen 17" and install all the possible drivers and it is not working. 

I want my touch screen work ; I installed SW60184_touch_5.4.6.exe driver from the official site and updated my USB/ COM port driver as well.... still I am unable to get the touch screen .... PLEASE HELP ME find the solution 

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

All other things ruled out, take a look at the hardware possibilities at this site: Elo Touch Solutions — Troubleshooting tips
Your monitor can work normally and the problem with touchscreen can still be a separate issue.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you even sure that it is compatible with Windows 8? Your trying to use software that is designed for an older version of Windows.


----------

